# Alpine headunit 7525



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

My buddy gave me this Alpine 7525, I forgot what was wrong with it so I picked it up out of my storage today and hooked it up to my power supply. It has the green and orange illumination, green only works where the tuner,tape,cd buttons are no where else, orange works everywhere. Tried hooking up a few different speaker to the speaker outputs get no sound, tried connecting to 2 different amps no sound. Tape wouldn't load and was making noise after unit popped tape out, took top cover off and found what looks like a USB cable rubber cover inside tape deck, removed that and tape now loads and plays, FF & RW, auto reverse works, just no output.

Any ideas? Anyone know anyone that repairs older Alpine head units?

Thanks


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I usually search PACParts to see if the needed items are still available. 

Here is a search for the Alpine 7525

If the parts are discontinued, I'm guessing the only to get it repaired is to find a shop stocking the old parts or take the parts off another similar HU


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

Just had my 7525r serviced hadn't used it for a while and its Pre-outs and amp all went boom,think that it's quite normal if you don't use these old hu for a while.
As for the illumination,if you take the faceplate apart it actually has little bulbs in,so you can remove the ones not working and solder new ones in.
I sent mine to a local repair shop as alpine won't work on models this old any more.
I really like this hu,I'm using a 7618r at the moment but I prefer the sound of the 7525....it's bass feels a bit warmer to me,but this is probably my personal taste,good luck getting it back to its former glory.


----------

